# Curing and smoking bacon



## smokenjoes (Nov 21, 2012)

Hello,

I just bought an 12.9 pound pork belly and want to make bacon for the first time. I'm thinking thinking of using curing salt, kosher salt and brown suger.

(1) the pork belly I bought is frosen. Is that ok?

(2) I have Morton Coarse Kosher Salt, is that ok?

(3) My freind is giving me som curing salt.

(4) I'm using a Smokintex 1400.

Can someone tell me how much of the ingrediencts to mix and the other steps I should use. I just don't trust you tube.

Any help would be great!

Thanks'

Joe


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 21, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=make+bacon


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 22, 2012)

First thing you need to do is find out exactly what your friend gave you, most importantly, what percent nitrite or nitrate does it contain. that will dictate how much to use.
Frozen belly is fine, but it will have to be thawed.
Kosher salt will work, I like a finer grain canning salt myself.

There's a bunch of good info here, let use know about the cure and we can help ya out.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 22, 2012)

Dan and Craig got you covered

Read a few bacon posts, and for it

I would split the slab into (2) 6 lb. pieces


----------



## daveomak (Jan 30, 2013)

What curing salt did you friend give you.....   Dave


----------

